# Want to get a Master Electrician license?



## iwire (Jun 15, 2014)

Can it be possible done without actually going thru the whole trade school experience??? Worth it?


----------



## essellsee (Jun 15, 2014)

I also have wondered about this. Would be great for learning code, creating drawings, haggling with contractors, etc.


----------



## iwire (Jun 15, 2014)

essellsee said:


> I also have wondered about this. Would be great for learning code, creating drawings, haggling with contractors, etc.


mostly learning about the practical side of it....


----------



## essellsee (Jun 15, 2014)

The engineer who is my supervisor was/is a journeyman electrician before pursuing engineering (professional). Our goto guy on NEC.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 15, 2014)

I actually was an electrician in a different life and got my master electrical license many years ago.

The only requirement in my state is to have 4 or 5 years of experience and pass the test. No need for trade school.


----------



## iwire (Jun 16, 2014)

ok...Virginia Board just get back with me

Accredited school with 1 year electrical work (need details on this), i am eligible to take the journeyman exam


----------



## msajaa (May 19, 2015)

[SIZE=9.5pt]This is a licence issued to an individual who has demonstrated at least 3 years experience in the electrical trade;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]1.As a journeyperson electrician carrying out work under a valid C of Q, or[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]2.Working for an electrical contractor as a licensed P.Eng. registered with the PEO, or[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]3.Working for an electrical contractor as a CET or C.Tech registered with the OACETT.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]4.The Master Electrician exam will take [/SIZE]*[SIZE=9.5pt]3[/SIZE]*[SIZE=9.5pt] hours .[/SIZE]


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 19, 2015)

The masters test is an 8 hour test in Ga administered by AMP. I took it at the Metro Mart in Atlanta, and there were around 500 test takers.


----------

